# PHUL Workout



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thinking of doing the PHUL workout. See link below:

https://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/phul-workout

Now for the power days would you go straight sets or work up to a top set?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm certain the programme was written with straight sets in mind.

Personally I'd always use sets across as otherwise the actual work done at your top weight is minimal. This is after appropriate warm up sets of course.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Did it for a while and enjoyed it.

If and when i can start pressing again I might pick it up for another few months' run.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Typically straight sets after warm ups with a PHUL, no need to pyramid once warmed up.

Is a good routine IMO. Don't be afraid to modify the volume slightly to fit with your own exercise and recovery capacity.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Depends. If you like to train to total muscular failure, feel free to ramp up as ramping up to one working set will work just fine in such a case. Otherwise, straight sets.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Depends. If you like to train to total muscular failure, feel free to ramp up as ramping up to one working set will work just fine in such a case. Otherwise, straight sets.


 You can do straight sets and take the final set to failure. Not that I would personally for things like squats or bench press.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> You can do straight sets and take the final set to failure. Not that I. would personally for things like squats or bench press.


 Yeah absolutely mate, I was more pointing out that ramping up IMO is only gonna be worth it if you train to failure and, conversely, if you prefer not to train to failure then straight sets is the better option. As you said though, training to failure on straight sets is also fine.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Will it matter if I can only train on

monday,

wednesday

thursday

friday

?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I think we're in try it and see territory here... You may want to experiment with what you do when to see what works best for you.

Training at the weekend is out I assume?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> I think we're in try it and see territory here... You may want to experiment with what you do when to see what works best for you.
> 
> Training at the weekend is out I assume?


 In terms of what? What do you suggest?

My gym is at work so it is shut at weekends. Reason I don't train Tuesday morning is because I train Monday AM and Play football PM so Tuesday I am too tired to get up. I probably could tbh through force.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> In terms of what? What do you suggest?
> 
> My gym is at work so it is shut at weekends. Reason I don't train Tuesday morning is because I train Monday AM and Play football PM so Tuesday I am too tired to get up. I probably could tbh through force.


 Bump


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

rsd147 said:


> In terms of what? What do you suggest?
> 
> My gym is at work so it is shut at weekends. Reason I don't train Tuesday morning is because I train Monday AM and Play football PM so Tuesday I am too tired to get up. I probably could tbh through force.


 I meant in terms of which workout you do each day. And adding in football complicates this further, in that I'm guessing this would mean you'd want Monday to be an upper day.

I'd probably start by trying:

Monday: Upper power

Wednesday: Lower power

Thursday: Upper Hypertrophy

Friday: Lower hypertrophy

But what it actually the best order for things will depend what you find longest to recover from. For example if you recover quicker from your lower hypertrophy day than your lower power day, swap them. You could simimarly swap your two upper sessions round if it works better for you. The order doesn't have to be two power workouts followed by two hypertrophy workouts.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> I meant in terms of which workout you do each day. And adding in football complicates this further, in that I'm guessing this would mean you'd want Monday to be an upper day.
> 
> I'd probably start by trying:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for this.

it doesn't matter that I am doing a workout on a Wednesday when they suggest for an UL two days on, 1 day off?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

rsd147 said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> it doesn't matter that I am doing a workout on a Wednesday when they suggest for an UL two days on, 1 day off?


 Two days on, one day off would be better. That's why I said you're in try it and see territory... Including the football is another factor.

Just give it a go I'd say! But do experiment with how you order things.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Two days on, one day off would be better. That's why I said you're in try it and see territory... Including the football is another factor.
> 
> Just give it a go I'd say! But do experiment with how you order things.


 Thanks for this. Think I just need to man up and go in Tuesday and do the following:

Monday - Lower Power

Tuesday - Upper Power

Thursday - Lower Hyper

Friday - Upper Hyper

Struggling at the minute to find a routine I enjoy and going to get the most out of based on me being natural and involving more frequency than just volume. I enjoy the Power and Hypertrophy days, and Ideally would like to Bench at least twice a week as I find it is my weakness but find Madcows etc boring. Would you recommend anything else based on my days I usually train? Thought about a Push/Pull/Legs/Push


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

I ran it for a while earlier this year and tbh i could not recover well enough to progress consistently.... i literally halved the volume in each session and could not make it work. I now train my whole body 3 x weekly.... squat 3x,deadlift 1-2 and bench 2x.... and progressing much better with more energy out of the gym. Many people will be able to do this kind of workload and benefit..... but if in doubt, do less.....


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

rsd147 said:


> Ultrasonic said:
> 
> 
> > 12 hours ago, Ultrasonic said: Two days on, one day off would be better. That's why I said you're in try it and see territory... Including the football is another factor.
> ...


Do you really think you can play football in the afternoon after a lower power workout in the morning?


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Do you really think you can play football in the afternoon after a lower power workout in the morning?


 I train at 7am and play football for 1 hour at 8. I have been doing that for a while to be honest I don't really start aching until the following day which is why I end up having Tuesday off as I am too tired to get up.

Based on what I have said in previous posts, what sort of routine would you suggest that I probably would enjoy and stick with.

I have been training for several years now. 27 years old at around 92kg 17-18% Bf and currently cutting.

1RM Lifts - BP 110kg - Squat 160kg - Deadlift 190kg


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Which workouts do you find need the most recovery? The power or hypertrophy?

Build your routine around which need more or less recovery and go from there.

As long as you do some good dynamic stretches before you play football and finish with static then hopefully the effects of your workouts and aching should be a minimum.


----------

